# What Kaboler did today!



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

why did you wirenut and rubber tape all those wires together?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

A tip to thaw a frozen pipe underground is to dump a gallon of windshield washer fluid down the pipe and wait over night. Not very friendly to the environment but it works for the most part. Or you can wait until the spring and do the job


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Huh. I never even considered the possibility of a conduit filled with ice.

Just shows how seldom it gets below freezing here :thumbup:

Of coures it seldom gets above 60 either.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Huh. I never even considered the possibility of a conduit filled with ice.



I have a 3 phase circuit out to site lights that has one open phase but the conduit is frozen, Pretty much hoping the other conductors last till spring.


----------



## wirenut71 (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't understand about the nutting of red,black, white, & green. But I do understand about that drinking of the beers. Doing that right now!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I have a 3 phase circuit out to site lights that has one open phase but the conduit is frozen, Pretty much hoping the other conductors last till spring.


Have you ever had any so full of water that it splooges out of the end of the conduit when it starts freezing/expanding?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Anyone else notice this is what he said......

I'm kaboler, and I'm a first year *commercial electrician.*


When he should of said......


I'm kaboler, and *I think I'm a first year commercial electrician*. Really I am a first year apprentice which means I am no where near ready to be called an electrician....

:blink::blink:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

wirenut71 said:


> I don't understand about the nutting of red,black, white, & green. But I do understand about that drinking of the beers. Doing that right now!


That is so he can create a perfect short circuit..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

I just wish I was as good as kaboler then even with my 14 years experience I'm sure he knows more then I'll ever know, I worship the electrical god kaboler....


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I made 3 splices today. 
Then I got some coffee and ordered 3 replacement wirenuts.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> why did you wirenut and rubber tape all those wires together?


My fault. We used, I don't know what they're called. Lugs? You take the 2 conductors that are too big for even a 337 wire nut and squeeze em together in a copper (it looks like a copper ground clamp) and then I wrapped it in rubber tape and electrical tape.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> A tip to thaw a frozen pipe underground is to dump a gallon of windshield washer fluid down the pipe and wait over night. Not very friendly to the environment but it works for the most part. Or you can wait until the spring and do the job


That's not a bad idea hahaha. Wonder how much a bucket of straight-up wood alcohol would cost?


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

There called split bolts. I thought you knew it all already :laughing:
Tell your boss to quit being a cheap ass and buy some burndy insulated taps next time.

If you want those wires out of the frozen pipe use an old arc welder to heat up the conductors :thumbup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

erics37 said:


> Huh. I never even considered the possibility of a conduit filled with ice.
> 
> Just shows how seldom it gets below freezing here :thumbup:
> 
> Of coures it seldom gets above 60 either.


odd weather, rain allot/cloudy misty all year?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> odd weather, rain allot/cloudy misty all year?


Yeah, it's the Oregon Coast. In the fall, winter, and spring, it's usually rainy and really windy. In the summer it's foggy.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

erics37 said:


> Yeah, it's the Oregon Coast. In the fall, winter, and spring, it's usually rainy and really windy. In the summer it's foggy.


sounds happy!


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Yeah, it's the Oregon Coast. In the fall, winter, and spring, it's usually rainy and really windy. In the summer it's foggy.


I don't know how you can stand living there for more than a few hours per year.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

randas said:


> There called split bolts. I thought you knew it all already :laughing:
> Tell your boss to quit being a cheap ass and buy some burndy insulated taps next time.


Yeah split bolts. I like them. They're solid! And copper! What do you call the olive shaped ones that you attach grounds to the ground rod? Olive ties? Olive bolts? I dunno.

I tried to do an image lookup on a burndy insulated tap, but not much came up.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Generally, we call them grounding acorns. The wire goes in the pointed side while the bolt sets against the ground rod.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

kaboler said:


> Yeah split bolts. I like them. They're solid! And copper! What do you call the olive shaped ones that you attach grounds to the ground rod? Olive ties? Olive bolts? I duno


Ground rod clamp.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Please Kaboler, post the video.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

kaboler said:


> Yeah split bolts. I like them. They're solid! And copper! What do you call the olive shaped ones that you attach grounds to the ground rod? Olive ties? Olive bolts? I dunno.
> 
> I tried to do an image lookup on a burndy insulated tap, but not much came up.


acorn lugs.

i like burndys a lot. but heres a trick...take the plastic backing that comes on the rubber tape and wrap that around the burndy BEFORE you put the rubber tape so when you mess up you can easily cut the rubber off instead of peeling off one big solid mass


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> acorn lugs.
> 
> i like burndys a lot. but heres a trick...take the plastic backing that comes on the rubber tape and wrap that around the burndy BEFORE you put the rubber tape so when you mess up you can easily cut the rubber off instead of peeling off one big solid mass


I like a quick wrap of 33 then the putty and a nice tight wrap of 33 to finish it off. 
It makes it easy to cut free years from now and the split bolts will be reusable. 
I have seen loose split bolts once that had "burned" that paper tape trick.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

kaboler said:


> Yeah split bolts. I like them.
> 
> I tried to do an image lookup on a burndy insulated tap, but not much came up.


Google 3m scotch insulating putty.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i forgot about that scotch mastic tape. that stuff is awesome. i had a roll of that and made up a few splices with it. its great


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

My name is Miller, today I got out of bed at 4:30, put my pants on, brushed my teeth, packed some snacks, drove to work, parked my POS, rode a bus from the parking lot to the job, rubbed elbows with 1100 other jerks installing stuff who I hate, faked my way until break, at some snacks, faked it until lunch, watched the apprentice do all the work, walked about two miles looking for various materials, rode a bus back out to where I parked, drove home on a crowded freeway, went upstairs to my bathroom (not the wife's,) and dropped a deuce, came down to the computer, jumped on ET to talk some smack, and the rest as the say, is history.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> My name is Miller, today I got out of bed at 4:30, put my pants on, brushed my teeth, packed some snacks, drove to work, parked my POS, rode a bus from the parking lot to the job, rubbed elbows with 1100 other jerks installing stuff who I hate, faked my way until break, at some snacks, faked it until lunch, watched the apprentice do all the work, walked about two miles looking for various materials, rode a bus back out to where I parked, drove home on a crowded freeway, went upstairs to my bathroom (not the wife's,) and dropped a deuce, came down to the computer, jumped on ET to talk some smack, and the rest as the say, is history.


You poor misguided JW! Did you fail to read the thread on annoying JW's??? Did you fail the COE class??? Do you need to seek Anger Management 101??? Cyber-bullying could land you at E board...careful where you tread old man -->kaboler will be carrying you next...:no:/sarc>


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> My name is Miller, today I got out of bed at 4:30, put my pants on, brushed my teeth, packed some snacks, drove to work, parked my POS, rode a bus from the parking lot to the job, rubbed elbows with 1100 other jerks installing stuff who I hate, faked my way until break, at some snacks, faked it until lunch, watched the apprentice do all the work, walked about two miles looking for various materials, rode a bus back out to where I parked, drove home on a crowded freeway, went upstairs to my bathroom (not the wife's,) and dropped a deuce, came down to the computer, jumped on ET to talk some smack, and the rest as the say, is history.


This is pretty good :laughing:



Rockyd said:


> You poor misguided JW! Did you fail to read the thread on annoying JW's??? Did you fail the COE class??? Do you need to seek Anger Management 101??? Cyber-bullying could land you at E board...careful where you tread old man -->kaboler will be carrying you next...:no:/sarc>


This is even better :lol:


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> My name is Miller, today I got out of bed at 4:30, put my pants on, brushed my teeth, packed some snacks, drove to work, parked my POS, rode a bus from the parking lot to the job, rubbed elbows with 1100 other jerks installing stuff who I hate, faked my way until break, at some snacks, faked it until lunch, watched the apprentice do all the work, walked about two miles looking for various materials, rode a bus back out to where I parked, drove home on a crowded freeway, went upstairs to my bathroom (not the wife's,) and dropped a deuce, came down to the computer, jumped on ET to talk some smack, and the rest as the say, is history.


 
Priceless.:thumbup:


----------



## Fractured (Feb 15, 2011)

First off, I applaud the fact that you are excited about your work.

Second, I'm a first year apprentice as well, and I don't want to overstep my boundaries or anything, but don't you think you should focus on your work instead of making video's? Let your work speak for yourself.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I made up 2 switches and a receptacle. I also brought my POS into the shop then I had dinner. Now, Im here.

~Matt


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

I got up at 5 got dressed, hopped in the truck, drove with a bunch of idiots, got to work by 7, bent some 3" grc, made whips, went to lunch, came back and stood around till 4:30, went home, ate dinner played Xbox... Here I am


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> A tip to thaw a frozen pipe underground is to dump a gallon of windshield washer fluid down the pipe and wait over night. Not very friendly to the environment but it works for the most part. Or you can wait until the spring and do the job


Or just pop a 30amp breaker on it,considering it's #12 and plug in a 28 amp load at other end, two hot boxes will suffice, let wire act as heating element.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Or just pop a 30amp breaker on it,considering it's #12 and plug in a 28 amp load at other end, two hot boxes will suffice, let wire act as heating element.


I bet that would work and probably not compromise anything assuming you had complete control of the load.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> Or just pop a 30amp breaker on it,considering it's #12 and plug in a 28 amp load at other end, two hot boxes will suffice, let wire act as heating element.


i was actually thinking of that too. pretty good idea and im sure it would work


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

kaboler said:


> I then went to the panel and put the wires in. Panel was hot, but my journeyman was helping me.
> 
> I made a video of it. Should I post it?


Sure, send it to OSHA too, I am sure they will love to see that violation of federal laws. 

Stop doing everything your ****** JM says and work like the pros do,turn it off. You need to read NFPA 70E, or in your case CSA Z462, get trained right.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Rockyd said:


> Cyber-bullying could land you at E board...careful where you tread old man -->*kaboler will be carrying you next*...


That's right kaboler, come work for me, I'll keep you busy, busy, busy, with all kinds of things to make me look good! :thumbup: I'll try to share some credit with you, but mostly I will hijack your success and indirectly blame any failures on your inexperience. BUT, you will become an awesome motivated installer, because that's what I need to make par and compensate for my lack of giving a sh1t. 

A wise old green dude once said, 'Once you start down the dark path, forever will it dominate your destiny...' My advice is, Pace Yourself, and go with the flow of the universe, whatever that means to you.

I used to work myself to the bone, trying to impress the boss, and make a reputation for myself. Well, I succeeded, now I am considered a threat, and every a-hole wants miracles. The Miller name is diseased, nobody likes me because I tried to be a star everywhere I went. Now I just want to fade out... :no:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Zog said:


> Sure, send it to OSHA too, I am sure they will love to see that violation of federal laws.


Don't forget to enclose a turd with your video. Make sure it's a dog turd, as OSHA will utilize the full resources of the federal government to trace the origin of the DNA in the turd.


----------



## electrolover (Feb 12, 2011)

randas said:


> There called split bolts. I thought you knew it all already :laughing:
> Tell your boss to quit being a cheap ass and buy some burndy insulated taps next time.
> 
> If you want those wires out of the frozen pipe use an old arc welder to heat up the conductors :thumbup:



we call em kernies here. 
electricians have all kinds of slang here like chinese money, F clips, pig tails, and my favs PIPE (emt), PVC (RNMC), rigid (RMC). the name means nothing if you dont know what to do with it 
(really chaps my butt when im at the parts house and ask for chinese money for a home project and some romex jerker corrects me, "there called reducing washers". what ever dude, like you would know what to do with em anyway!!)


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Back from out of town work! I had to do tons of crawling in an access for 3 days. My elbows and knees hurt. I was running a lot of pipe. I also did a crapload of hammerdrilling, and I'm getting good at hammerdrilling.

My journeyman hurt his hand but he was trying his best, even with me going "don't worry, I'll do it, I'll do it, careful!".

Anyway, on Friday, we were working on a big lazer cutter. It was 2 journeymen and me.

This is Friday btw.

I'm so sore all over from the hard hard job I had all week, so I wasn't particularily excited about hanging 2 big teck cables and wiring up disconnects and transformers.

I mounted the disconnects and helped an on-loan journeyman from residential hang tech. He's a good guy, and I had fun.

I also had to bend more 1 1/4 pipe. It was running along strutt along the ceiling and I had to bend it back to the wall and down the wall into a disconnect. I originally wanted to make a 90 with a kick, but my journeyman MADE me do it his way and make a 22 inch offset to a 12x12 box and then down.

Sucked. I kinked the first few pieces, because we were trying to use this really old and wierd EMT. But we got a few new pieces of EMT and I bent it good. Of course, my elbows were so sore on account of hammerdrilling and crawling for 3 days, but I have to do what I have to do!

On Monday, I'm going to ask if I can wire up the transformer. I've never wired up one, but how hard could it be? It's 75KVA so I think it's going to be big and roomy in there to work in.

I also asked my journeyman if 75kva is the same as 75kw. He says no. Sup? because kva sounds like kv x a, which is w. No?


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> That's right kaboler, come work for me, I'll keep you busy, busy, busy, with all kinds of things to make me look good! :thumbup: I'll try to share some credit with you, but mostly I will hijack your success and indirectly blame any failures on your inexperience.


It's ok, I was an insulator for 10 years, and ALL my work got covered up by drywall. I've done some gorgeous work, and who cares? Well, deep inside, I care, and for me, I matter to myself the most.

And it's right and proper to blame failures on the apprentice. I like making mistakes, especially big embarassing mistakes, because those are the mistakes you remember!

Like the day I was wet-suit scuba diving in 2 degrees celsius water, and one of my weight slid off my weight belt because I wasn't holding the buckle end!!

Or when I jumped out of an airplane, I set out with the wrong foot and had to wiggle back into the airplane to start out on the correct foot. They thought I was chickening out, but hahahaha, it was just the wrong foot.


----------



## DoCJohnny (Feb 16, 2011)

kaboler said:


> I also asked my journeyman if 75kva is the same as 75kw. He says no. Sup? because kva sounds like kv x a, which is w. No?


In a perfect world it would be. Read up on Power Factor.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

DoCJohnny said:


> In a perfect world it would be. Read up on Power Factor.


You mean if I'm plugging stuff into the tranformer that has a .9 PF then we'd just .9 the 75kva? But couldn't we .9 the 75kw? Don't have much experience with power factor.

I did some lighting work at a place that ran 4, 120,000 watt motors (from waht I remember) up at night and while we were trying to save them money on lighting, they didn't want a slick capactior bank to save them money. (these motors keep tension on the lines of deep water drilling rigs)


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

kaboler said:


> ...I originally wanted to make a 90 with a kick, but my journeyman MADE me do it his way and make a 22 inch offset to a 12x12 box and then down...


 You're being paid to do things his way. Don't forget that. Ask why and you'll learn something. Even if his reason is legitimately stupid, you've still learned something: When you're allowed to make the decisions, don't do what he did.


> I'm going to ask if I can wire up the transformer. I've never wired up one, but how hard could it be?


 If they don't let you, don't cry about it. If they let you, don't screw up the grounding.


> I also asked my journeyman if 75kva is the same as 75kw. He says no. Sup? because kva sounds like kv x a, which is w. No?


 No. kVA = V x A / 1000. It does not take power factor into account. 

W = V x A x PF (power factor). In a theoretically perfect world it would be possible to supply a 75kVA load at 0 power factor and not use one single watt. It's important to learn the difference.

-John


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Good for you on getting good at hammer drilling.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Sounds like they breakin you in real good Kaboler.

Buy some knee pads.

I went on my bare knees all the time, no problem, then one day a ping-pong ball looked like it started growing under the skin on my knee. I wear pads now, or crouch, because one good jolt and the ping-pong ball comes back, takes about two weeks to go away...... but it doesn't hurt. :blink:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> Sounds like they breakin you in real good Kaboler.
> 
> Buy some knee pads.
> 
> I went on my bare knees all the time, no problem, then one day a ping-pong ball looked like it started growing under the skin on my knee. I wear pads now, or crouch, because one good jolt and the ping-pong ball comes back, takes about two weeks to go away...... but it doesn't hurt. :blink:


He's right. Take care of them now. 
I bought a set of knee & shin guards and elbow & arm guards that are used for roller blading. They have the outer hard plastic armor but soft padding. And they are flexible.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> Sounds like they breakin you in real good Kaboler.
> 
> Buy some knee pads.


I tried out the knee pads, and the thickness of them was just too much. On my knees, my butt was dragging on the ceiling, so I couldn't do it. I took to rolling a lot hahahaha. Ouch about the ping pong thing.

TY for the other comments.

I got to use the 2 inch core driller while my journeyman went to the hospital to get his bandage changed out, and when he came back, I had the 2" hole drilled, and a lot of the 2" pipe run. I got lucky because instead of it being solid concrete, it was slabbed so there was 3 inches of concrete, a 5 inch space, and another 3 inches of concrete.

I also found 3 2" 90s in the snow at the shop and we used them. We didn't have to bend any 2" the whole job!


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

It's great that your gaining interest in the trade. Wait till you go to school, a lot will become clearer. Have patience friend some things that you might be interpreting as 'stupid' may actually become clearer and make sense as time goes on.

Make suggestions, not tell the actual journeymen what to do- trust me they will find a way to give you a crappy job. ALWAYS take advice from a journeyman- younger or older, male or female. You will find that it will further your career faster and show that you are capable of handling more responsible jobs. 

I actually asked for the crappy jobs and to work with the older retiring guys- and it's paid off greatly. I have some of the best trade secrets to hand down to future electricians- even if they think things are being done stupidly. 

Gain their trust and they will teach you the beautiful arts of this trade from pride in workmanship to trade secrets that you just wouldn't figure out in a lifetime of trying.

Want some stuff to talk about at work and start gaining the journeymen's trust? Look up Dr Nikola Tesla. Plenty of threads on hear in discussion and references to look up. Oh and one more thing- loose the phone at work :thumbsup: it's annoying to your coworkers and also unsafe!- Keep your eyes on the prize and keep working.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

The_Modifier said:


> Oh and one more thing- loose the phone at work :thumbsup: it's annoying to your coworkers and also unsafe!


Don't even own a personal cellphone 

I don't take the crappy jobs because I want them. I take them because I need the money, and that's my job as the apprentice. To do the jobs that are hard, hard on the body, and where the injury likelihood is great. I can't let my amazing journeyman get hurt, now can I? Without him, I'm doomed!


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

kaboler said:


> Don't even own a personal cellphone


You "seem" to think that YOU know it all.....

Read post # 1

And as i can see in your other posts the rest of the JOURNEYMEN are getting tired of it too. Lol


----------



## DoCJohnny (Feb 16, 2011)

The_Modifier said:


> You "seem" to think that YOU know it all.....
> 
> Read post # 1
> 
> And as i can see in your other posts the rest of the JOURNEYMEN are getting tired of it too. Lol


Owned!!!!


Honestly, from what I've read Kaboler say, how he is criticizing the way the company is run and telling the PM as much, his attitude, etc, I would find it easiest just to lay him off and find another 1st year who will keep his trap shut.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

kaboler said:


> Don't even own a personal cellphone
> 
> I don't take the crappy jobs because I want them. I take them because I need the money, and that's my job as the apprentice. To do the jobs that are hard, hard on the body, and where the injury likelihood is great. I can't let my amazing journeyman get hurt, now can I? Without him, I'm doomed!


If you're expecting to get injured on the job then you're doing something wrong.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

DoCJohnny said:


> Owned!!!!
> 
> 
> Honestly, from what I've read Kaboler say, how he is criticizing the way the company is run and telling the PM as much, his attitude, etc, I would find it easiest just to lay him off and find another 1st year who will keep his trap shut.


Owned x 2!!! Lol I couldn't agree more.:thumbsup:


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

I wonder if he ended up in the toilet because of his attitude and lip? HAHAHAHA:laughing:


----------



## vasparky27 (Sep 3, 2010)

va sparky here spent the day chasing slc cables and troubleshooting devices. having a hard time understanding fire alarm circuits and 15 volts as a signalling circuit for devices. Darn, all those years of wiring houses and crawl spaces and attics didnt teach me much lol got a 1st year telling me what too do and how and he knows the job alot better than I do so I try too listen and realize im just a romex jockey.


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

DoCJohnny said:


> Owned!!!!
> 
> 
> Honestly, from what I've read Kaboler say, how he is criticizing the way the company is run and telling the PM as much, his attitude, etc, I would find it easiest just to lay him off and find another 1st year who will keep his trap shut.



You have all been trolled...........


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

kaboler said:


> I tried out the knee pads, and the thickness of them was just too much.


If the knee pads you bought aren't working out, buy another kind, and give the old ones away. Repeat if necessary. Ping-pong balls Kaboler, not fun, felt like kneeling on a Walnut.

About the coring machine, did you use vacuum or set flush anchors?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> Honestly, from what I've read Kaboler say, how he is criticizing the way the company is run and telling the PM as much, his attitude, etc, I would find it easiest just to lay him off and find another 1st year who will keep his trap shut.


When I was a helper a new helper was asked by the boss if he was an Indian would he be a hunter or a chief. The guy promptly responded I am a chief. The boss told him you you are being hired to be an hunter, I have too many chiefs all ready, keep that in mind.

Now he was one of about 70 helpers on the site.


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

The_Modifier said:


> You "seem" to think that YOU know it all.....
> 
> Read post # 1
> 
> And as i can see in your other posts the rest of the JOURNEYMEN are getting tired of it too. Lol


You other guys are so trolled.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Stan B. said:


> You other guys are so trolled.



:thumbup:


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Man you guys are dumb.

First, I never got trapped in a portapotty, but I started the thread because it's something that makes me nervous on jobsites.

Second, I have a company blackberry. It's not a personal cellphone.

You are all bandwagon-jumping, bumbling fools.

Or is this a plan to get my thread locked? This was a perfectly fine thread.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

kaboler said:


> First, I never got trapped YET in a portapotty, but I started the thread because it's something that makes me nervous on jobsites. Cause I'm scared of the Portapotty monster.
> 
> 
> .



Sorry,,, but I had to do it.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> About the coring machine, did you use vacuum or set flush anchors?


It was just a 2" core bit on my big hand-held hammerdrill. I'm lucky because the last job I was at which required 2" hammerdrilling, my journeyman did it and he kept hitting rebar hahahaha. They don't leave a lot of service accesses in prisons for some reason.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Sorry,,, but I had to do it.


Sokay if you're joking around. A lot of these guys here are getting really mean.

I heard of one guy having his portapotty backed up into by a truck, hitting a guardrail, and rolling 100 feet down a hill. And nobody'd give him a ride home. He had to walk home.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

kaboler said:


> Sokay if you're joking around. A lot of these guys here are getting really mean.
> 
> .



Just kidding ya,,, I don't like being mean. 
Don't worry about the guys,, just keep learning. It's all in fun.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I've had a few good days.

Feb 23: I was working in a computer room and I bumped into a wire strand that was hot, but was wire nutted off. It sparked and smoked a bit, and the first thing that went through my head was "Halon" hahahaha. What's worse than tripping a breaker? Setting off the Halon system.

But it didn't, and it didn't even trip the breaker. Only 120 so maybe that helped. Just out in the hallway it's 277.

Feb 24: Changed out a whole bunch of T12s to T8s. The company that hired us (a subsidiary of Caterpillar) has a guy working for them, and while he's not the boss or anything, he made me wipe the inside of the lens covers. I told him I would only do it because he was the customer and the customer gets what they want, but other than that, no way!!!

Took all of 5 mins anyway. He probably doesn't think I even did it.

*How many of you wipe down your lens covers?* Think maybe I should start a new thread about that.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh we got the death star laser done. They sent a journeyman home and called me in. Too bad because I was sleeping with my wife. No, not like that, an afternoon nap.

The laser is 8000w. How pathetic is that? 8000 watts. All that huge Teck and it's an 8000w bulb.

The death star laser tech guy was from Montreal. That's a nice city. And he was a cool guy. He explained it to me because I was telling him that light has no mass so it can't cut, and he said it could and explained it.

I know light can cut. I have a magnifying glass. But still, I wanted to hear it simple.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

We're all thrilled.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

jza said:


> We're all thrilled.


Nah, but I think there's a few first or 2nd years that might read this for ****s and giggles. Maybe read and relate to a few experiences of mine.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

kaboler said:


> I told him I would only do it because he was the customer and the customer gets what they want, but other than that, no way!!!
> 
> Took all of 5 mins anyway. He probably doesn't think I even did it.
> 
> How many of you wipe down your lens covers? Think maybe I should start a new thread about that.


I clean them if I'm in them. That's part of doing the job in a workmanship like manor. IMO

But if I was a customer you can bet I wouldn't want you or maybe even your company back on the job. 

You tell him you would do it "only because" he's the customer?

That sounds like "I'll do it only because your standing there watching."

Bad PR on your part.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

The customer is your boss. 

I don't care if the customer is paying you to clean navel lint, until you're willing to refuse their money, then dammit, it's your job to clean lint and smile about it.

That's a lesson I had to learn the hard way.

-John


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> You tell him you would do it "only because" he's the customer?
> 
> That sounds like "I'll do it only because your standing there watching."
> 
> Bad PR on your part.


Well, I have charisma, but I see your point.

I can't remember exactly what I said. In fact, I think he was actually interested in hiring me. What was it that he said about "there's a lot of desks around here that need to be filled" thing about anyway? But I like being an electrician, and I didn't have the balls to say "hire me".

I don't think he liked it when he asked me how long I've been a journeyman, and I said, "I'm not, but I'm a licensed apprentice."

"Licenced? They gave you a license to do electrical work, AS AN APPRENTICE?"

"No, the government gave me a license to be an apprentice."

hahahahaha. Oh the fun, when customers ask me about how long I've been an electrician.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Big John said:


> The customer is your boss.
> 
> I don't care if the customer is paying you to clean navel lint, until you're willing to refuse their money, then dammit, it's your job to clean lint and smile about it.
> 
> ...


The boss is my boss. I could have phoned the office and asked for a requote.

I also told the customer that I don't standardly deviate from my orders from my journeyman who is paying me by the hour, which he replied insinuating that if I'm getting paid by the hour, I could slack, in which I replied that I belive in an honest days work for an honest days pay. Then I said, I'd do it only because he's the customer and the customer gets what the customer wants. Something like that.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

You should just stop saying so much.

Both at work and online. You're over zealous and annoying.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

What's @kaboler doing today?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Breakfasteatre said:


> What's @kaboler doing today?


Well, he hasn’t been on here for over ten years so I doubt he’ll respond.


----------



## MartinHolinde (4 mo ago)

backstay said:


> Well, he hasn’t been on here for over ten years so I doubt he’ll respond.


We should use Kaboler as a standin for our general questions. Unless he will magically appear as if summoned and answer my question about how to be flush to the wall finish.


----------



## MartinHolinde (4 mo ago)

erics37 said:


> Huh. I never even considered the possibility of a conduit filled with ice.
> 
> Just shows how seldom it gets below freezing here 👍
> 
> Of coures it seldom gets above 60 either.


We did some work on some 'new' underground conduits that were installed almost a decade ago but never used. I asked my electrician to test if there was any water in them and he [I think lied] told me there wasn't but that he would expect there to be some water in those conduits. [talking about like 3" conduit going a few hundred feet with 300mcm copper in it] We freeze here about once every 2 years. Seems to me that 0 water intrusion would be ideal but what do I know.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

MartinHolinde said:


> Are you my electrician?


If you have any money left in the bank,,,, 
Then yes, I’m proud to say that I am “Your” electrician.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

MartinHolinde said:


> We did some work on some 'new' underground conduits that were installed almost a decade ago but never used. I asked my electrician to test if there was any water in them and he [I think lied] told me there wasn't but that he would expect there to be some water in those conduits. [talking about like 3" conduit going a few hundred feet with 300mcm copper in it] We freeze here about once every 2 years. Seems to me that 0 water intrusion would be ideal but what do I know.


All underground conduits get water intrusion, the cable you install is what has to be rated for wet location.


----------

